# May Shop Update: Pansies, Emerald Birthstone, and a Series Change!



## Justin (May 1, 2019)

*May Shop Update
 Pansies, Emerald Birthstone, and a Series Change!*
​Hey everyone!

As promised during the last Flower Week, the common Pansy flower collectibles are now finally returning to the Shop after a long hiatus! You can grab them for 39 Bells each until at least June 30th, although this may be extended.

We're also making an important and long requested change to all Birthstone Series collectibles. When the birthstones were first introduced all the way back in 2013, they were made Unique and only giftable once. The reasoning behind this at the time was to ensure they remained relatively special to the month they were purchased by dampening the effect of trading, while still allowing a one-time gift for a friend's birthday for example.






_Now you can do this!_​
Since it has been almost six years since they were introduced, we don't feel like this really matters much anymore. So beginning today, we're changing every birthstone collectible to remove these restrictions allowing you to own as many as you wish and gift them as many times as you want! We hope you have lots of fun trading and making line-ups with these new options!

Finally, the Start a Group add-on is now out of stock until further notice. We apologise for any inconvenience. 


*Added:*

White Pansy - 39 Bells, through June 30th
Yellow Pansy - 39 Bells, through June 30th
Red Pansy - 39 Bells, through June 30th
May Birthstone (Emerald) - 299 Bells, through May 31st
*Changed:*

All Birthstone collectibles are now non-unique and have standard gifting rules
*Removed:*

Purple Violet
White Violet
Yellow Violet
April Birthstone (Diamond)
Spring Sakura
Start a Group - Out of Stock


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 1, 2019)

trying to figure out if this makes my goal of full birthstones lineup in calendar order any easier.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Finally, the Start a Group add-on is now out of stock until further notice. We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Heyden (May 1, 2019)

No more birthstone restrictions that's awesome, I can't wait to see all the cool combinations with them. Also RIP groups.


----------



## r a t (May 1, 2019)

i cant wait to see birthstone lineups! this change is so useful, i can see myself collecting a lot so goodbye my tbt


----------



## skarmoury (May 1, 2019)

god bless for the birthstone update


----------



## cornimer (May 1, 2019)

Oooh what a fun change. Thanks Justin!


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 1, 2019)

Ooh, I didn't see the birthstone thing coming. I think it's a cool idea and it opens opportunities to create cool lineups


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

Yeeeess, now I can have multiple Diamonds and turquoise, this is gonna be so cool


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2019)

Birthstone changes eh? Too bad I only gained one of each. I would get more, but I really wouldn’t. At least it’s a nice change.


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2019)

Cool! Thanks staff


----------



## smoogle_ (May 1, 2019)

i'm gonna buy the all 3 pansy, Then save up for the emerald since that's my birth stone!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

That's really cool that you can organize and re-gift birthstones now! I've been wanting a rainbow-ish lineup of birthstones for a while, and this will make it so much easier! ^o^

Also I'm honestly not surprised that the "create a group" add-on was removed. There's really no purpose for it anymore; to me it seems like a waste of perfectly good TBT, when you can literally create a group/chat for free on Discord. Plus, who even uses groups on this forum anymore lol


----------



## Miharu (May 1, 2019)

Omg this is really awesome!! Can't wait for next year or I can purchase April ones <3 Thanks for the update! c;


----------



## smoogle_ (May 1, 2019)

All hail the update! I AM NOT WORTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valzed (May 1, 2019)

I'm excited about the birthstone update as I've always wanted to have 2 October birthstone in honor of my son & myself both being born in October. I also have need a December for hubby.


----------



## seliph (May 1, 2019)

time to hoard garnets and diamonds


----------



## smoogle_ (May 1, 2019)

Imma stock up those pansy so I can sell them when their done being sold at the shop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2019)

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> Imma stock up those pansy so I can sell them when their done being sold at the shop



Hate to tell you but pansies aren't worth that much to begin with


----------



## smoogle_ (May 1, 2019)

I'm fully aware but profit!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> I'm fully aware but profit!



You won't gain much, if any. Common flower go for low amounts on the market.


----------



## smoogle_ (May 1, 2019)

I don't care what yall say, Pansy for life man! I was planning to sell them in july or another month when there not available


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

Woo, it’s my birthday month!  Is it finally time for me to acquire 12 Emeralds for a collectible lineup now that the restriction is removed?  

Anyway, this is awesome news and I’m sure everyone is happy about it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 1, 2019)

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> Imma stock up those pansy so I can sell them when their done being sold at the shop



common flowers typically go for about 15tbt tops

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiKitty12 said:


> I don't care what yall say, Pansy for life man! I was planning to sell them in july or another month when there not available



the value hardly changes even when they're not available

there's already so many in circulation due to past stocks and flower weeks that they don't benefit

best plan to buy up would be for future hybreeding, since the hybrids do sell for a decent profit (about 150-250 tbt for most iirc)


----------



## 22lexi (May 1, 2019)

Love this update! But shouldn't you remove that egg link from the instant one day username change??


----------



## moonbyu (May 1, 2019)

thanks, staff! i've already thought up a good lineup to use now that we can have more than one birthstone.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 1, 2019)

love this new update!  the birthstones were some of my favorite collectibles when I first joined and started collecting, so I'm happy I can finally hoard them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2019)

I guess that groups were removed due to lack of interest.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 1, 2019)

I am so glad there has been an update on the birthstones!  I will now be accepting them as trade-ins for my shop since they no longer are restricted and I can have multiple in stock!


----------



## Snowesque (May 1, 2019)

This is a nice change! Now if only dates weren't a factor.


----------



## LilD (May 1, 2019)

Excited to see the birthstone trading restriction removed. This makes me want to start collecting them. Can't wait to see the new lineups =)


----------



## smoogle_ (May 2, 2019)

I get people being anti pansies toward me. If I ever had a shop, I would just add them. The pansy would help me start up my shop.
but I need much more collectibles before I start a shop


----------



## MasterM64 (May 2, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> This is a nice change! Now if only dates weren't a factor.



If I understood how the database of vBShop items was structured (& how TBT currency balances were changed/processed) and if staff were ok with working with me closely on it to ensure it met their specifications, I would be more than glad to make a complete timestamp swapping tool for the TBT community that requires TBT to use as a feature!


----------



## smoogle_ (May 2, 2019)

I think the groups are gone is cus there were always inactive


----------



## digimon (May 2, 2019)

thanks staff!! i haven’t really considered collecting birthstones but this is a really nice change c: can’t wait to see all the new lineups


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 2, 2019)

That's cool that you can have multiple birthstones now. I may try to get a second one at some point.

I think purple mailbox needs a restock. I want it more as a collectible than as an actual mailbox item.


----------



## gobby (May 3, 2019)

Thank you staff, very cool


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2019)

Justin said:


> Finally, the Start a Group add-on is now out of stock until further notice. We apologise for any inconvenience.



And there goes my hopes and dreams...







- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> If I understood how the database of vBShop items was structured (& how TBT currency balances were changed/processed) and if staff were ok with working with me closely on it to ensure it met their specifications, I would be more than glad to make a complete timestamp swapping tool for the TBT community that requires TBT to use as a feature!



Dude that would be BA! Just changing the timestamps would be easy but the interface might take some work. They need to let you do this lol


----------

